

Show HN: A search engine for python syntax - arturopg
http://alts.io/

======
arturopg
Hi, I recently found myself spending a lot of time searching for syntax.
Hence, I built a search engine that returns the snippets you are looking for
right away. I would love to get your feedback!

------
kf5jak
This is great! I added it as a custom search engine with the keyword 'py' in
chrome. Just right click the search field and click 'Add as Search Engine'!

------
NinjaCat
Wow, Great! This is amazing. Do you think you'll expand the search into the
police database? I could really use a way in there

------
blrsk
This is cool dude! Are you planning on expanding beyond Python? I use C/C++ at
work, and this could be very useful for me.

~~~
arturopg
Yes! But before working on adding support for all languages I wanted to have
an idea if this was something people would find useful.

------
mjhea0
awesome! is this code on github?

[https://twitter.com/RealPython/status/540200875797405696](https://twitter.com/RealPython/status/540200875797405696)

~~~
arturopg
Thanks for tweeting! Not right now...

------
chrisfarms
Is "syntax" the right word there?

~~~
arturopg
Please elaborate.

~~~
gtani
instead of "search over syntax", something more specific like

    
    
        "text, wildcard or regex search" 
    

over (as an example)

    
    
        "stackoverflow, standard library, langauge spec for cpython, 
        400 most popular libs on github/pip/package index/ (whatever)"
    

e.g. here's a search engine for scala that lets you use type signatures:
[http://scalex.org/](http://scalex.org/)

_________________________________

really useful search engine, just needs clarification on the database contents
and what kinds of searches you can do.

------
sdoyle411
amazing! in a python intro class now and this will definitely help with my
assignments!

~~~
arturopg
I am happy this can be helpful to you!

